# drilling body



## Toth (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi

I,m fitting a reversing camera to my Chausson Flash08 and need to drill holes in the back just below the high level brake light anything I should be aware of in this area and any idea of the construction the high level light is attached by 2 very long screws ! so Im assuming possibly timber behind the outer skin I want to get the wires into the locker above the bed head, any advice would be great

thanks Ian

ps can you recommend assupplier for parts I need a new cupboard handle/catch


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

Maybe an option to trace brake light wire, and follow it through or pull out and make the hole larger etc?u could always bond the camera and casing with sikaflex etc and avoid drilling fixing holes etc.Hard to visualise without pics etc.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Toth said:


> Hi
> 
> I,m fitting a reversing camera to my Chausson Flash08 and need to drill holes in the back just below the high level brake light anything I should be aware of in this area and any idea of the construction the high level light is attached by 2 very long screws ! so Im assuming possibly timber behind the outer skin I want to get the wires into the locker above the bed head, any advice would be great
> 
> ...


In answer to your ps I have found Highbridge Motorhomes and also Premier Motorhomes very helpful for Chausson bits and they do supply by post.


----------

